# Bearded dragon suddenly hyper



## Pug2013

He is climbing the walls, banging his head on the walls he's a lot more active than I have ever seen him other than feedeing... Also he is trying to bury himself, this behaviour is completely unknown for him I have never observed him like this he is 1 and a half to 2 years old give or take. I jut want to know is it normal and what's causing it? He is on his own and always has been


----------



## regtuck

Hi there. At a time when most beardies are in brumation, it's different to hear of one that's actually active. There are several possibilities but the easiest to check is the viv temperatures. Is the basking light on a thermostat? Has the light or thermostat been altered recently? Is the basking light getting old? if so it could be running hotter as it gets ready to fail.
Basically from your description it appears that he really does want to get out of the viv, which is often temps too high or too low. The fact he's digging into the cool substrate makes me think it could be too hot.
Other possibilities could be parasite infection or something that has changed in his environment that he sees as threatening.
Let us know how the temps check goes and then we'll plan the next step.
Cheers Reg


----------



## Pug2013

The basking lamp is a standard d3 100w for uv and heat in one my house is reasonably cold and the light has not been moved I have checked the temperature and was 94F ish. I may have to look into cleaning the viv out fully and treating it for mites... It's just unusual it also started about the same time I fed him locust I've also tried feeding him wax worms which he wouldn't take to


----------



## soolonger

My Beardy came out of brumation about a month a go and his been running around, nodding his head and being a nosy little sod -his become obsessed with trying to get behind the t.v for instance and when hes running around on the floor he will run up to someone else`s viv and jump up ,look in, then run off. I assume his looking for a mate or something to fight (he will run up me when i am on the floor and bob his head at me as if to say "who`s the daddy")
His eating fine and is in good health as we toke him to the vets to get his nails clipped and they could find no problems. I will say his not trying to bury himself but his eating and pooing fine. Hes also the same age as yours and this was his first brumation but he did not go fully asleep he just laid there half awake for pretty much 3 months during which he did not eat but i did bath him every 4 days, even then he drank like a loon for a few days after he perked up.


----------



## Pug2013

Cheers I only noticed him try to bury himself once, and he has eaten well since I've had him so not sure what's brought it on... I've read somewhere it could be he has hit sexual maturity but not sure if that is reliable


----------



## dramen

Um guys isnt 94F for a basking lamp spot too cold? Checking as mines a juvi so he needs it at 115F


----------



## regtuck

Hi there, back again. You really want the basking spot between 100*f and 110*f. you can achieve this by raising his basking spot a little or lowering the light a little. If the light is a combined UVB and light bulb when was it last changed? The UVB output does reduce over time and he really needs a lot of UVB exposure. If the bulb is an Arcadia product then it's good for 12 months, any other make is only good for 6 months.
Ideally you would have a UVB fluorescent tube (Arcadia 12% +D3) and a spotlight for the basking spot.
Answers to these questions will help a lot, sorry if it feels like an interrogation!:whip:


----------



## AlanK

I was going to post up the opposite but the site has been down for me the last few days.

Mines seems to have stopped eating and will lie in the shade all day under a shelf where the heat is low 70s. Wont touch crickets which to be fair were getting a bit big so bought him a new tub of 4s and also some wax worms - which he tried but spat out and wont touch them now either and not interested in new crickets.

This only started a few days ago though, up until then he would be out basking and eating no problems, now I dont think he has pooped since the weekend and as possible eaten 3 crickets and a bit rocket.

Wife keeps pulling him out and putting him in the heat as she was worried he couldnt get up to it, but I told her not to interfere with him - if he doesnt want to heat up its his choice I guess??


----------



## Pug2013

Ok so I moved the lamp down and checked again and the basking temperature is now 105 degrees this didnt hange a lot but I decided to treat for mites as my boa had them not long ago and I spraye the viv yesterday and removed all the substrate aired it for half the day then up newspaper on the bottom and the other bits back in I have already noticed my. Dragon has calmed down a lot although he still has his moments will update as an when thanks to all those that helped


----------



## dramen

Pug2013 said:


> Ok so I moved the lamp down and checked again and the basking temperature is now 105 degrees this didnt hange a lot but I decided to treat for mites as my boa had them not long ago and I spraye the viv yesterday and removed all the substrate aired it for half the day then up newspaper on the bottom and the other bits back in I have already noticed my. Dragon has calmed down a lot although he still has his moments will update as an when thanks to all those that helped


Have you got your basking lamp on a thermostat? If so is it a hi ranged one? If your not hitting the basking temps and the thermostat is maxxed try moving the probe away.

If your not using a thermostat and regulating the basking spot just by moving the lamp up and down you may need to go up a wattage in the bulb.


----------



## Pug2013

The mite extermination seems to have worked and the temperature is fine next wattage bulb up is for a room and would burn the lizard to death mate thanks tho


----------

